# what do i need



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

hey guys im thinking of putting in for an elk tag next year i have a cva inline muzzleloader in 45 cal would this be big enough for an elk i have never hunted with this gun yet so any help would be great thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

With muzzies, I don't think it matters if you have the 45, 50 or 54 as they are all plenty large and all can be loaded to carry a very wide range of loads. As long as you stay within your limits and place a good shot, I don't think it matters which caliber. One could argue that the 45 may be better in loading it correctly it will have a lower ballistic coefficient.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There is a minimum projectile weight for Elk, its 210grns for normal conicals, 240grn for sabots. Not sure what bullet weights are available for .45 cal muzzleloaders. I do know a .45 caliber roundball is not legal to hunt elk with.

-DallanC


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

A .45 round ball is not even legal for deer anymore. though I did that once before the law was changed.


----------

